# Alkan Grande Sonate



## KirillPetrenko (7 mo ago)

A fantastic piece, BUT I haven't seen many recordings of it. What recording do you recommend? 
P.S.I've listened to an Alan Weiss recording and a Hamelin live version of it before, but there's a considerable amount of wrong notes in it, and the second one's got a poor sound quality


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

try amoyel in his alkan record; he is always reliable; i also like hamelin's record


----------



## KirillPetrenko (7 mo ago)

justekaia said:


> try amoyel in his alkan record; he is always reliable; i also like hamelin's record


Thanks


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

As with most things Alkan, the recordings of Ronald Smith and Marc-Andre Hamelin are the gold standard.


----------

